# Potatoe Cakes



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ingredients
2 cups mashed potatoes
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
salt to taste
1 pinch garlic salt

Mix and fry in butter/oil ... till brown.

Some folks like to add to the cakes ...
onions or 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool way to use up leftover mashed potatoes! Sounds yummy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is yummy ... It came up yesterday when my daughter ask what she was going to do with all the leftover mashed potatoes .  (Guess what we had for supper ... )


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We sometimes add leftover corn to the mashed potatoes when we make this. 

You can always make pierogies with your leftover mashed potatoes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

pierogies ... :dunno: I had to :google: ... Sounds great!

Pierogi or vareniki are half circular dumplings of unleavened dough, stuffed (singularly or in various combinations) with mashed potatoes, cheese, cabbage, sauerkraut, meat, mushrooms, spinach, or other ingredients depending on the cook's personal preferences. Dessert versions of the dumpling can be stuffed with a fresh fruit filling, such as cherry, strawberry, saskatoon berry, raspberry, blueberry, peach, plum, or apple; stoned prunes are sometimes used.

Mashed potatoes mixed with farmer's cheese and fried onions is a popular filling in Poland. A popular filling for pierogi in Canada is mashed potatoes mixed with grated Cheddar cheese.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My mom used to make potato cakes for us for breakfast. DW never heard of them until I made some one morning. I use 2 eggs with about 2 cups of potatoes. They seem to hold together better.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

we make them all the time but we shread the potatoes,mix them with some chopped onion, coat everything in a little beaten egg, them coat everthhing with a little flour and make potatoe burgers. use any seasonings you like. fry them in oil about half way up and have the oil warm enough so that the oil boils out and not soak in.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> pierogies ... :dunno: I had to :google: ... Sounds great!
> 
> Pierogi or vareniki are half circular dumplings of unleavened dough, stuffed (singularly or in various combinations) with mashed potatoes, cheese, cabbage, sauerkraut, meat, mushrooms, spinach, or other ingredients depending on the cook's personal preferences. Dessert versions of the dumpling can be stuffed with a fresh fruit filling, such as cherry, strawberry, saskatoon berry, raspberry, blueberry, peach, plum, or apple; stoned prunes are sometimes used.
> 
> Mashed potatoes mixed with farmer's cheese and fried onions is a popular filling in Poland. A popular filling for pierogi in Canada is mashed potatoes mixed with grated Cheddar cheese.


You are talkin' my native language!!!

Ya - I am Mennonite


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Always nice to know a different language.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds good; that's what I'm planning on doing with my left over mashed potatoes. I also add some chopped up green onions to mine; sometimes a little bit of seasoned breadcrumbs as well. However, I call them potato patties.

I'll fix them for dinner, or along with bacon and eggs at breakfast. Nothing better!


----------

